# File URL



## felicity72 (Dec 9, 2008)

I uploaded a file to my server using FileZilla. How do I find the URL to this particular file?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

The url is probably your/server/folder/that/you/uploaded. So you just need to either use your ftp client and find the names of the places or use your web browser to look at the files on the server.


----------

